# Waxamomo will be at National New Mini Show



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Just a quick head's up really, we will be at the National New Mini Show next weekend, October 2nd based at The Echo Arena.

All details can be found here:

http://www.newminishow.co.uk/Site/National_New_Mini_Show.html

Hopefully will see you there :thumb:

Chris


----------

